# When is it ok to ride after a cold



## dodgy (29 Dec 2008)

Hi all,

Possibly a thread that has been done before but it's not an easy one to search for.

I started with a cold on Christmas eve (typical) so I haven't ridden since then but now I'm going bloody crazy, I need to get out but am worried that I'll set myself back. 

At the moment I still have some symptoms (phlegm in my throat especially in the morning). Is it best that I wait a bit longer?

What is the authoritative answer for this question? As I've seen conflicting advice given before.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Danny (29 Dec 2008)

I don't pretend that this is an authoritative answer, just personal experience.

I also started with a cold on Christmas eve and it was in full flow on Christmas day itself. However it was so nice and sunny I thought I would go for a ride anyway and see how I got on. I dressed up warmly (4 layers), took it steady, and did a highly enjoyable 28 miles without any ill affects. In fact I felt better cycling than I did sitting around the house snuffling.

So my non-authoritative advice is if you feel well enough to ride you should do it.


----------



## Jonathan M (29 Dec 2008)

Lots of people seem to rely on whether symptoms are above or below the neck. Snots etc it seems to be accepted that riding won't worsen things, below the neck, chesty cough etc, and riding may worsen things.

I had flu 3 weeks ago and am only just coming around to the idea of rising again, really wiped me out.


----------



## a_n_t (29 Dec 2008)

i did 60 hilly miles on sunday "fully bunged up".

felt better for it tbh!!


----------



## dodgy (29 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the advice chaps, there's less phlegm in my throat today, I think I'll risk an easy ride on Wednesday. I understand there's greater risk if the infection is in the throat?

I hate colds!


----------



## Blue (29 Dec 2008)

dodgy said:


> . I understand there's greater risk if the infection is in the throat?



2 years back I ignored a sore throat and ended up in hospital on a drip! I lost more cycling thereafter than if I had taken a few days off in the first place!!


----------



## Kirstie (12 Jan 2009)

I have been ill on and off since the beginning of December. Now I have just started with another cold. I went out yesterday and I don't seem to be suffering any more today, but I'm bracing myself for the worst. I'll jsut see if I wake up with a hacking cough tomorrow


----------



## Trevrev (23 Jan 2009)

If like myself you've got to cycle to work, no matter how bad i'm feeling I still do my 16miles a day........Not sure if it's doing me any good, but i'm not dead yet. If you've got to do it you've got to do it !!! Not sure if i've helped or not.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2009)

If a cold, I feel loads better getting out - not the getting out of the door. If flu...then don't - i.e proper flu..... high temps etc..can't get out of bed...


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2009)

I've not checked this out myself but did read and it was probably on here that with a cold your resting heartrate increases and it this which makes it unwise to ride when you've got a cold due to putting undue strain on your heart.

That's not taking into account the other symptoms.


----------



## beanzontoast (25 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> If a cold, I feel loads better getting out - not the getting out of the door. If flu...then don't - i.e* proper flu..... high temps etc..can't get out of bed...*



I heard someone explain the difference between cold and flu in these terms: imagine someone put a £50 note in your garden. If you had a really bad cold, you would go outside and pick it up. If you had flu, you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## montage (28 Jan 2009)

The is the flu, and there are people with colds crying about having the flu. My first ever ski trip was cut short by the flu....was so bad my dad had to fly all the way out to italy to pick me up and take me back. This was when I was a wee lad of 14/15. 

Anyway, getting out definately boosts your moral when feeling snotty, however I remember having an argument with a PE teacher about going out when ill for excersize. I claimed it was a good thing to do. I lost.

The symptoms may clear for a while and you may be happier, but the "nasties" that are causing the cold will not go away...and excersize can be negative in that it weakens you, leaving the nasties to attack harder....anyway sorry I am being vague...this disscussion was a long time ago.

My first advice, screw all logic, if you want to go out, go out.
My second advice - people that follow my advice usually take a turn for the worst

Now is it to be the red pill or the blue pill...the choice is yours.


----------



## Downward (31 Jan 2009)

Some people are effected different.
I have had Pnuemonia and to be honest I felt worse last month when I had Flu.

Likewise currently I have had a real nasty cold since Monday which I can't shake and still feel crap.

This winter I have been constantly under the weather since December. The Jan 08 to Dec 08 however I was fine.


----------



## Downward (28 Feb 2009)

Anyone else apart from me suffering from Cold after Cold ??

The only 2 weeks I have been feeling ok since December have been when I have driven to work.

I have been ok all week this week and have cycled in 4 times but come Friday I have caught another stinking cold.


----------



## Cranky (28 Feb 2009)

Downward said:


> *Anyone else apart from me suffering from Cold after Cold ??*
> The only 2 weeks I have been feeling ok since December have been when I have driven to work.
> 
> I have been ok all week this week and have cycled in 4 times but come Friday I have caught another stinking cold.



Oh yes. From the end of last summer until December I had a constant sinus infection. Then flu the week before Christmas and an ear infection since which has been affecting my balance. This week I now have a chest infection and would rather like to die at the moment.


----------



## bonker (2 Mar 2009)

Et tu sinus


----------



## Dave5N (2 Mar 2009)

Yep. Eye infections, sinus, chest .. not been right since December.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Mar 2009)

yep i`ve not been on the bike for ages, got a chest infection (well Doc says my chest is clear ) been feeling crap and breathless for about 4 weeks now, got antibiotics now and was given an inhaler last week as well  I`m hoping its going to get better soon. Sleep has been a real problem, not had a good nights rest for weeks


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Mar 2009)

apparently its ok for you to ride WITH a cold as long as you keep your heart rate under 130bpm is this true?


----------



## yello (4 Mar 2009)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> apparently its ok for you to ride WITH a cold as long as you keep your heart rate under 130bpm is this true?



No idea but, for me at least, it'd be damned near impossible for me to ride without going over 130bpm. 

I've had a cold for a few weeks now but kept thinking I was okay to ride. I did a 200km ride about 10 days ago (average 133bpm, high 161bpm). I was completely shattered at the end of it (my fault, not enough water) and okay the following day... not 100% but okay, still had the cold and a little tired (understandably, I thought). 

I did the club ride the following weekend and took it easier than normal (avg 116bpm, high 160). At 80km, I was toast and took the direct route home. I was a wreck the following day; completely drained and flu-like aches in joints. I've been off the bike since (a week now) feeling pretty crap. It's only in the last 36 hours that I've begun to feel that I have only the cold... so I want to go out on the club run today!! Fortunately, I think the crap weather is doing me a favour and I'm staying indoors. 

Personally speaking, unless you really really have to ride and/or CAN make yourself take it easy then I wouldn't risk it. Even with 'just' a cold, your immune system is lowered - strenuous exercise hammers it further. You're opening the door to all manner of greeblies. 

I usually throw a cold in a couple of days max... it's been 2 weeks now for me, and I reckon that's my own doing. I keep setting myself back.


----------



## Downward (4 Mar 2009)

I am not going to cycle this week at all - Give it a good 10 days to recover fully. Mind you I still feel drained.


----------



## bonker (4 Mar 2009)

I have always been a 'man it out' fan till this year. I've tried to ride through a cold/sore throat/cough and am nowpaying the price, I'm now in my third week and_ just can't shift it_. 
If you're ill wait until you get better.


----------



## Downward (8 Mar 2009)

Bugger it Got a Docs appointment at the Out of Ours place 6 miles away tonight !
It was either 6 miles or go to the nearest one which is 4 miles but they could only do 10pm !
Think I have an ear infection.


----------

